# H24-200 not not receiving Whole Home Authorization



## jrlt (Aug 27, 2009)

I recently got whole home turned on, so that some things that I had on an old dvr could be viewed on the new one.

Here is a little info of my set up.

I have a swim with 3 receivers in my house and 2 in my grandmothers. The wireless whole home connection kit is hooked up coax, and 2 of the receivers have decas. The other house is connected by a cable running from the top corner of the trailers, run by the installer.

My Trailer:

HR24-500 Whole home wireless connection kit
R22-100 white deca
R22-200 white deca

My grandmothers doublewide:

H24-200 
H24-200

They tried a re authorization, and had me do a reset. After that didn't work the guy said he would send it to their software people.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Are both of the H24-200's not getting authorized or just one? Are they actually stating on their Whole Home setup screen "Not Authorized" or that no other DVRs are found?

- Merg


----------



## jrlt (Aug 27, 2009)

Only one of them is not getting authorized. The other one works fine. The reciever in question does media share and and apps fine, just not the whole home. It actually says not authorized, and gives the number to call.


----------



## jrlt (Aug 27, 2009)

They are sending some kind of elevated installer on Tuesday. They still cant find the problem. They are telling me that the installer will be of their highest trained ones, and they have a 25 point check list they have to go through to fix current problems and diagnose things that may cause problems in the future.

I will let you know Tuesday evening after they leave what the problem was.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jrlt said:


> They are sending some kind of elevated installer on Tuesday. They still cant find the problem. They are telling me that the installer will be of their highest trained ones, and they have a 25 point check list they have to go through to fix current problems and diagnose things that may cause problems in the future.
> 
> I will let you know Tuesday evening after they leave what the problem was.


Has anyone had you do a "reset everything" on the H24 yet?
I've been following this and didn't have much to add from what others have posted, but at this point, it looks to be a glitch in the receiver. If the reset everything [to factory defaults] doesn't clear it, I'd bet the receiver will need replacement.


----------



## jrlt (Aug 27, 2009)

They had me re-run the sat setup but not a reset everything.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jrlt said:


> They had me re-run the sat setup but not a reset everything.


Close, but not the same thing.


----------



## jrlt (Aug 27, 2009)

I would try that, but I think I'll just wait and let them figure it out. The last guy that I spoke to said the receiver was not pinging back to them so, I guess I'll just wait.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## cmich (Mar 18, 2012)

Id go into the network settings and restore defults. have them resend authorization to the receiver through tech support. then once that is done, it should work. then reconnect it to the internet and then do a full system set up. start by disconnecting every power source for every receiver and the wifi deca. then unplug the power inserter. once the light turns off, plug it back in. plug in the wifi deca and wait 3 min. then plug in the 2 dvrs and wait for them to all be back to programing. then plug in all other non-dvr receivers. if that doesnt fix it, the receiver might be bad or may have not have the new software installed properly. if it is still not working when ur tech gets there, if i were him id do a service swap and be done with it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cmich said:


> Id go into....
> if it is still not working when ur tech gets there, if i were him id do a service swap and be done with it.


Long way around to do what a reset everything would, and have the same results.
Software can only get installed "properly". There are way too many checks before the install to make sure of this.


----------



## jrlt (Aug 27, 2009)

The tech came yesterday. The first thing he tried was the reset everything, but no results.
He checked the splitter, and it was the right one, but the last installer left an old kind of cable hooked up that they dont use anymore. He changed the cable, and then tried getting services refreshed on the receiver and that still didnt fix it. He ended up switching out the receiver and everything was fine.

Now too nitpick:
The checklist that was mentioned......His response: I did it already didnt you see me?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jrlt said:


> He ended up switching out the receiver and everything was fine.


"Figured"


----------

